# Sr20de Swap For A Qr25de 6 Speed



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

Some guy in a local performance shop wants to trade engines with me. he has a 02 spec v with 10k miles, cold air intake, headers and full exhaust. he said he wants the sr20 because they get better output with a turbocharger than a qr25de. will the qr25de fit a b14 chassis? is this worth the swap?
let me know what u guys think
thanks


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Well*

It has not been done yet! I'd say it isn't worth it for you or him.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Tell your friend that he's dumb. If he has the money to invest in a wasteful project like that, tell him to buy a REAL car


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

tell that gut hes a f**king moron....what dumbass buys a spec v and wants to do a sr20det swap???? If the guy is smart (ya right) have him sell his spec will all mods... then with the money buy a SE sentra B15 chasis and bolt on a turbo or swap a bluebird... same looking car and everything..... and if he still wants a spec-v look alike take all the emblems off and swap the wheels

thats like buying a Gt mustang and swapping a V6 cause u get shitty gas milage


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

sounds like his mommy bought it


----------



## ser140hp (Dec 17, 2002)

i think a spec with det would be bad ass..... thats just me tho


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Good Grief!


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

ser140hp said:


> *i think a spec with det would be bad ass..... thats just me tho *


IT IS A POINTLESS SWAP!!!! if u want turbo travis at http://www.forcedinductionracing.com/ is making a bolt on kit to make a good amount of whp


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey everyone, take it easy on the guy(s). To each his own, remember? Knowing what I know about the 2 engines, it seems that they are both great at what they do, but do their thing in different ways. The QR was built and tuned for prominent low- and mid-range torque at the expense of limited revving capability, while the SR20 is tuned less for low end but designed to rev higher and produce power by doing so. They both have their strengths... and weaknesses... In stock form, however, the SR20 has a much higher horsepower ceiling when putting on a turbo. The stock crank (handles 400+ hp) and the abilty to handle up to 20psi boost straight from the factory are examples of this. In a perfect world, ALL SR20s would come with turbos like they were built to accomodate from the very beginning. The QR though, would run into problems at one point or another if boosted - more internal mods would be necessary for a given amount of boost. In stock form the QR25 (and QG18 too) give you lots of torque in those real-world driving situations, let me tell you lots of get up and go at low RPMs. The dude wanting to trade engines probably has a reason for what he wants to do. So, if it's balls-out power he wants, the DET swap would make sense. Worth the trouble? that's a whole 'nother discussion. 

BUT, when I bought my 200SX SE-R this past New Years, the salesman told me that the former owner was just about ready to swap in a QR25DE! He said the engine mounts lined up and everything. It never got done (thank god, otherwise I wouldn't have gotten such a sweet deal on it). Much of the logistics had to be figured out first tho, since the 2 engines are so different. I can't say if it's possible or if the swap would have worked, but the guy was sure gonna try it.... until he decided to just skip ahead and just get a 350Z. It worked out for him and worked out for me!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I wouldn't do it.Your SR20 is a better engine in many ways and the QR has a lot of diferences that would make this a difficult swap to perform.The most striking of which is that the QR is "throttle by wire" while your SR 20 has a traditional throttle cable that is mechanically linked to the throttle.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

they have some N/A sr20 that push out 300whp...they arent a everyday driver though but u get the idea


----------

